
Tell HN: CNN Brought back their Lite website - Multicomp
http://lite.cnn.com/en
======
hans1729
That's amazing!

Does anyone have a list of websites that provide this kind of view? And is
there a browser-extension automatically redirecting to lite-versions?

Browsing with cvim, this is a _blessing_.

------
Multicomp
m.cnn.com and lite.cnn.io also work

Edit -> but now it seems to only have audio snippets?

